

Haiti: Poor Construction, Not Earthquake, Was Real Disaster - cwan
http://haitirewired.wired.com/profiles/blogs/engineer-this-was-not-an

======
blahedo
I'm glad to see him acknowledge that simply making new code and trying to
enforce it---especially now---is not the solution. I wonder if he has any
ideas as to what the 'cartoonish' booklet would contain? How much can you
distill the most basic principles of engineering? I'd _love_ to see the
booklet, actually!

~~~
lzm
Here:

<http://haitirewired.wired.com/group/constructionbooklet>

